# Picking Up New 2008 21rs This Weekend



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Ok after shopping around for quite some time I have decided on a 21RS LE. It's small but it is what I want. I intend to take it to some remote sites and want to be able to make tight turns. I am getting mine for about $14700, I think that's a fair price? Is there anything else that I need to know about this unit before I close the deal?


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome to Outbackers.com!

Here is a PDI Checklist (Pre-Delivery Inspection) that you should take with you. It's pretty self-explanatory.

Good luck!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Paul









Congrats and Welcome to Outbackers! 

Where are you located??
I just saw a 2008 21rs LE at Holman Motors in Ohio listed for $11,991.00

Make: 2008 Keystone Outback 21RS LE
Unit: 20924
MSRP Price: $16,714.00
Your discounted price: $11,991.00

Call us toll free @ 800-323-8677

Clicky here for link......Holman Motors

You might be able to work a better price with your dealer if you go in armed with this information...

Good luck!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Paul said:


> Ok after shopping around for quite some time I have decided on a 21RS LE. It's small but it is what I want. I intend to take it to some remote sites and want to be able to make tight turns. I am getting mine for about $14700, I think that's a fair price? Is there anything else that I need to know about this unit before I close the deal?


Sounds fair to me... Just keep in mind it is a 21RS *LE*, a somewhat stripped version of a regular 21RS. But if this works for you, than yes, sounds good.
















Welcome to the Site!!


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

That 12K Price at Holman is great but I live in south Texas. It would be a 1400 mile drive 4 days on the road + gas + hotels for me to go get the trailer. Probably a wash when it is all said and done. I will work on the price some more with the dealer. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Paul,

Congrats! I'm picking up one myself so I know how exciting it is!



> It's small but it is what I want.


As for the size... don't worry about it. It's not the size of the TT that matters, it's how you use it!









(Sry... that one was too easy pass up!







)


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

First let me welcome you to Outbackers. Next congratulations on the new Outback. I know you will enjoy both a lot.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome ..... I know you will love the 21rs, it is a great camper!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Paul said:


> That 12K Price at Holman is great but I live in south Texas. It would be a 1400 mile drive 4 days on the road + gas + hotels for me to go get the trailer. Probably a wash when it is all said and done. I will work on the price some more with the dealer. Thanks for the help.


Tried to work with my first dealer to get the price down some more and they were at rock bottom. I talked to Holeman and they got me into a 23KRS (I have an ATV) and stayed in my budget. I worked it out so I can pick it up on my way to WI for a family reunion. Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Paul said:


> That 12K Price at Holman is great but I live in south Texas. It would be a 1400 mile drive 4 days on the road + gas + hotels for me to go get the trailer. Probably a wash when it is all said and done. I will work on the price some more with the dealer. Thanks for the help.


Tried to work with my first dealer to get the price down some more and they were at rock bottom. I talked to Holeman and they got me into a 23KRS (I have an ATV) and stayed in my budget. I worked it out so I can pick it up on my way to WI for a family reunion. Thanks for the help!!!
[/quote]
That's great news! You are going to love your 23krs! Glad everything worked out for you


----------

